# Worried about medicals - visa 189



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi, 

I am about to submit my visa application for 189, which means I will be making the visa payment. Almost $6250AUD for self, wife and kid.
Now the concerns is I had a sports injury when I was 22, about 8 years back, precisely a ligament tear. In medical terms it was, anterior crucial legament tear and I was operated and got it fixed. Now I play cricket, run on a tread mill, bla bla bal..
Secondly, my wife had an open heart ASD when she was 10 years old and got treated. Now she is all fine. While she was pregnant doctor got her ecg and other things and cleared from any danger of delivery.
Thirdly, my 11 month old kid has an extremely small VSD and three doctors whom we consulted till now told that it is extremely small, negligible and it will close over a period of time. 

Having said that, do I stand a chance of clearing medicals?
Should I even attempt to pay the fee?
Please advice, a bit worried..

Thanks,
-Sandeep


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

The medicals consist of a chest Xray, blood work for HIV and Urine test along with a general medical check up by a doctor. The issues you have cited I don't think there will be any issues. As long as you guys are healthy now...I hope the seniors will confirm this.

All the best


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Dreamer123 said:


> The medicals consist of a chest Xray, blood work for HIV and Urine test along with a general medical check up by a doctor. The issues you have cited I don't think there will be any issues. As long as you guys are healthy now...I hope the seniors will confirm this.
> 
> All the best


Thanks for clarifying. But I presume the doctor may ask for history of any surgeries or there might be any online declaration that I need to fill (I am not sure, I am just guessing as I have not seen the medical declaration form). So even the routines that you mentioned may not find it out, we may have to make it explicit.

Btw, what do you guys recommend, to make it explicit or just only answer to whatever questions the doctor asks. I know it is not right to keep it to myself, but if I am sure there is no more health complications that me or my family is having, it is better to just answer only what they ask.

Please suggest.


----------



## Dreamer123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes in the form you do have to answer about the past "major" surgeries. Also the Doc will ask you too....you will have to let them know so that they can check accordingly . Hide nothing and don't worry as long as your health issues are not a hazard to the taxpayer or his money ,you should be fine


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

As long as these "injuries" don't burden the Australian "Health care", its fine. I see most of it are already cured and its not something that can easily reoccur. There are people in the forum who have had more serious conditions and have got their Visas. So, do not worry too much. The worse thing that might happen is a few additional tests and/or a referral to "MOC" - Medical officer of Commonwealth for their opinion. But, i don't think its as extreme as a rejection.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

sandeepsastry said:


> Thanks for clarifying. But I presume the doctor may ask for history of any surgeries or there might be any online declaration that I need to fill (I am not sure, I am just guessing as I have not seen the medical declaration form). So even the routines that you mentioned may not find it out, we may have to make it explicit.
> 
> Btw, what do you guys recommend, to make it explicit or just only answer to whatever questions the doctor asks. I know it is not right to keep it to myself, but if I am sure there is no more health complications that me or my family is having, it is better to just answer only what they ask.
> 
> Please suggest.


Yes you will definitely need to declare your medical history but that's only for recording purpose and will not affect your final medical result in any way. Like what some has said, the checkup only requires chest X-ray, blood test (HIV) and urine test. As long as you pass all 3 you will be good. These past injuries and conditions should not jeopardise your chances of obtaining the visa.

However, just to be really safe, I would strongly suggest those who plan to apply for the visa to first do the health checkup via My Health Declarations. At least you would be able to pre-empt before making the visa payment during application.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

wingzee said:


> Yes you will definitely need to declare your medical history but that's only for recording purpose and will not affect your final medical result in any way. Like what some has said, the checkup only requires chest X-ray, blood test (HIV) and urine test. As long as you pass all 3 you will be good. These past injuries and conditions should not jeopardise your chances of obtaining the visa.
> 
> However, just to be really safe, I would strongly suggest those who plan to apply for the visa to first do the health checkup via My Health Declarations. At least you would be able to pre-empt before making the visa payment during application.


wingzee,
The outcome/decision on medicals through MHD will not be made known until a CO has been assigned (This is clearly stated on the MHD page). So it is difficult to pre-empt the outcome of medicals for Australia Visa before committing the financial resources. I dont know why the Aussie govt have decided to make it this way.


----------



## wingzee (Apr 29, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> wingzee,
> The outcome/decision on medicals through MHD will not be made known until a CO has been assigned (This is clearly stated on the MHD page). So it is difficult to pre-empt the outcome of medicals for Australia Visa before committing the financial resources. I dont know why the Aussie govt have decided to make it this way.


I must have missed that out. I was informed that you might be able to check with the health clinic/medical centre upon completion (blood test result would take a few days though) although that is not supposed to be the practice, if one were to follow the guideline.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> wingzee,
> the outcome/decision on medicals through mhd will not be made known until a co has been assigned (this is clearly stated on the mhd page). So it is difficult to pre-empt the outcome of medicals for australia visa before committing the financial resources. I dont know why the aussie govt have decided to make it this way.


ka-ching!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

wingzee said:


> I must have missed that out. I was informed that you might be able to check with the health clinic/medical centre upon completion (blood test result would take a few days though) although that is not supposed to be the practice, if one were to follow the guideline.


the clinic uploads a report of facts ...... they do not make the judgement (pass/refer/fail) .......


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear sandeepsastry,
Nothing to worry about your medicals issues as you described. I strongly suggest you to declarer your medicals histories while you are going to e-medicals .

Cheers 
Mithu


----------



## sandeepsastry (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for bringing back my motivation and confidence. It feels so good when someone whom I have never met or talked earlier coming to the rescue and giving tips...thats the beauty of this online forum..


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

I have developed boil/cyst on my shoulder, which would be operated and removed 10 days from now. Should i mention it during the medical examination? coz i was planning to go for medicals before the operation. 

Do we have to pay the visa fees first and then submit medicals? what if they feel im not fit to migrate? would i get a refund??


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ash36 said:


> I have developed boil/cyst on my shoulder, which would be operated and removed 10 days from now. Should i mention it during the medical examination? coz i was planning to go for medicals before the operation.
> 
> Do we have to pay the visa fees first and then submit medicals? what if they feel im not fit to migrate? would i get a refund??


a cyst/boil is not an issue that would cause any concern. Don't worry.


Even if you do the medicals before paying for the visa fee, DIBP does NOT assess them till you pay the visa fee. No refund.


----------



## sudeepdai (Jan 26, 2015)

sandeepsastry said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to submit my visa application for 189, which means I will be making the visa payment. Almost $6250AUD for self, wife and kid.
> Now the concerns is I had a sports injury when I was 22, about 8 years back, precisely a ligament tear. In medical terms it was, anterior crucial legament tear and I was operated and got it fixed. Now I play cricket, run on a tread mill, bla bla bal..
> ...


Heyy

You have as good chance of clearing the medicals as any other person on this forum.

I had sports injury too. I had recurring shoulder dislocatoin. I went under surgery. It was called bankart repair. I was also worried on my day of medicals. I was confused whether to tell him about the surgery. 

I told him about. I had scars on my shoulders. The doctor would ask. I told him it was a surgery I had undergone 2 years back and that all was good right now. He checked the range of motion of my hands and saw that all was good. He said all is well and there is no need to worry.

So, we can conclude that, as long as you are alright "NOW", then all is good. Also, more importantly, you should not have HIV/ TB / Hepatitis. These will need recurring medication care and cannot be treated in some cases. Therefore, the "SKILLED MIGRANT" they are looking for will not be of much use if the disease takes over. 

Dont worry brother. All will go well for you and your family

Be confident and get the meds done.

Cheers and Best of luck for everything ahead.


----------



## djai (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Please please i need your expert view on my case as i am little worried about it.

its impressive after reviewing expert comments on this blogs and thought to discuss my spouse medical situation.

Here is case history,

I have applied for VIC state sponsorship (VISA 190). 

Starting from State Nomination till EOI is fine and went happily. But, now after lodging VISA 190 application (457 pathway streamline) have done some mistake while filling online form and submitted form 1023 for correction as well.

Date of form submission and response:

Points: 55+5 (state sponsorship) = 60 points

State nomination (VIC) : 25-Oct-2015
Received position VIC state invitation: 30-Oct-2015
EOI: 03-Nov-2015
Received EIO: 04-Nov-2015
VISA 190 Lodge: 06-Nov-2015 [ All document uploaded including 1221 - spouse; Except: mine - form80 and 1221, PCC AUS and Medical test ]
PCC AUS applied: 10-Nov-2015
Medical test: 12-Nov-2015
CO: Waiting for CO
After Medical, I am bit nervous about my spouse as she is suffering from Rheumatoid Arthritis (RA - but its temporary and curable according to RA specialist and family doctor). She is under observation of Australian doctors as well and improving as well.

My question is

1. How long will take time to assign CO?
2. Is any any negative outcome for RA disease of my wife? as she does not explain well to doctor during VISA medical test.
3. Will Immi department consult my wife’s medical history from hospital?
4. What is the chance of getting success VISA grant?
5. How would I check my VISA process?
6. Is my VISA application gets refuse due to my wife RA disease? 

Please please help me with your expert advise and bit nervous.

Thanks in advance.

~djai


----------



## djai (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi All,

Please please i need your expert view on my case as i am little worried about it .

its impressive after reviewing expert comments on this blogs and thought to discuss my spouse medical situation.

Here is case history,

I have applied for VIC state sponsorship (VISA 190). 

Starting from State Nomination till EOI is fine and went happily. But, now after lodging VISA 190 application (457 pathway streamline) have done some mistake while filling online form and submitted form 1023 for correction as well.

Date of form submission and response:

Points: 55+5 (state sponsorship) = 60 points

State nomination (VIC) : 25-Oct-2015
Received position VIC state invitation: 30-Oct-2015
EOI: 03-Nov-2015
Received EIO: 04-Nov-2015
VISA 190 Lodge: 06-Nov-2015 [ All document uploaded including 1221 - spouse; Except: mine - form80 and 1221, PCC AUS and Medical test ]
PCC AUS applied: 10-Nov-2015
Medical test: 12-Nov-2015
CO: Waiting for CO
After Medical, I am bit nervous about my spouse as she is suffering from Rheumatoid Arthritis (RA - but its temporary and curable according to RA specialist and family doctor). She is under observation of Australian doctors as well and improving as well.

My question is

1. How long will take time to assign CO?
2. Is any any negative outcome for RA disease of my wife? as she does not explain well to doctor during VISA medical test.
3. Will Immi department consult my wife’s medical history from hospital?
4. What is the chance of getting success VISA grant?
5. How would I check my VISA process?
6. Is my VISA application gets refuse due to my wife RA disease? 

Please please help me with your expert advise and bit nervous.

Thanks in advance.

~djai


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

djai said:


> 1. How long will take time to assign CO?
> 2. Is any any negative outcome for RA disease of my wife? as she does not explain well to doctor during VISA medical test.
> 3. Will Immi department consult my wife’s medical history from hospital?
> 4. What is the chance of getting success VISA grant?
> ...


1. Timelines can vary. You may never know you have a CO unless they need further information from you.
2. Rheumatoid Arthritis can be incredibly expensive to treat. You should ensure to provide sufficient medical reports for your wife's condition as evidence that her condition would not cross the threshold for refusal based on medical costs.
3. No, they will rely on the medical information you provide.
4. No one can predict this.
5. You can see some very basic information in your ImmiAccount, but it doesn't tell you much other than the fact that your application is in process.
6. Possibly. It may depend on how much information you've provided in your application. For applications that include medical conditions, George Lombard or Peter Bollard are typically recommended as migration agents who have experience in this area.


----------



## djai (Nov 14, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> 1. Timelines can vary. You may never know you have a CO unless they need further information from you.
> 2. Rheumatoid Arthritis can be incredibly expensive to treat. You should ensure to provide sufficient medical reports for your wife's condition as evidence that her condition would not cross the threshold for refusal based on medical costs.
> 3. No, they will rely on the medical information you provide.
> 4. No one can predict this.
> ...


Th

Thanks a lot Maggie for your valuable and quick response.

There is one more question about "Medical test" as we have completed the test 12-Nov-2015. But, doctor did not asked much about medical report on Rheumatoid Arthritis. They only asked " Are you able to do daily routine work and physical activity ?" and did as usual physical health test. 

Let me know can I call to Medical centre and update my wife medical history? Any advise or should I wait for CO.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

djai said:


> Th
> 
> Thanks a lot Maggie for your valuable and quick response.
> 
> ...


just wondering what happened to this case. Silence usually indicates things have gone well? Otherwise, I think he/she would have come back asking for advice?


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

I am preparing to submit 190 visa application.
My question is, how likely it is to get grant having child with delayed speech. My son has mild language problem, he is 6 and he cannot speak sentences clearly although he is school going kids. We have been doing speech therapy and he improved with time and will be hopefully normal in a year or two given we continue his therapy. 
Any experts opinion who have came accross similar applicant and has received grant/ rejection?

Thanks and kind regards


----------



## feeroz (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks a lot Maggie for your valuable and quick response.

There is one more question about "Medical test" as we have completed the test 12-Nov-2015. But, doctor did not asked much about medical report on Rheumatoid Arthritis. They only asked " Are you able to do daily routine work and physical activity ?" and did as usual physical health test. 

Let me know can I call to Medical centre and update my wife medical history? Any advise or should I wait for CO.







[/QUOTE]

What happened with your wife's medical??? 
Can you please share?


----------



## cicc (Mar 7, 2017)

feeroz said:


> Thanks a lot Maggie for your valuable and quick response.
> 
> There is one more question about "Medical test" as we have completed the test 12-Nov-2015. But, doctor did not asked much about medical report on Rheumatoid Arthritis. They only asked " Are you able to do daily routine work and physical activity ?" and did as usual physical health test.
> 
> Let me know can I call to Medical centre and update my wife medical history? Any advise or should I wait for CO.


What happened with your wife's medical??? 
Can you please share?[/QUOTE]


Hi feeroz,

Could you share with us what happened to you? How did it go with yr application? With my partner we are in a very similar situation, (also Rheumatiod Arthritis) so your feedback would bear very valuable information for us!


----------



## g.kaushik03 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi,

This is regarding Medical. I have received the Invitation for Sub Class 189. My spouse and my 4 years old daughter has Epilepsy,however, the epilesy of my spouse is well under control with no seizures and my kid was diagnosed with Epilepsy last year. 

Can this be a reason for visa refusal?

Many Thanks!!



TheExpatriate said:


> a cyst/boil is not an issue that would cause any concern. Don't worry.
> 
> 
> Even if you do the medicals before paying for the visa fee, DIBP does NOT assess them till you pay the visa fee. No refund.


----------

